

Oculus Mobile SDK Now Available - Impossible
http://www.oculus.com/blog/oculus-mobile-sdk-now-available/

======
adam419
I'm unsure what I am seeing here. I thought the Samsung gear was Samsungs'
competitor to the Oculus Rift?

